# commercial bid pricing



## Brian22 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi i am new to the site(been lurking for a few years) and wanted to get some opinions on pricing. i am well aware of differences in business model and location. I would appreciate some rough numbers.

i went ahead and cut up the photo. red arrow marks steep hill entrance. Green diamond marks the location of snow pile.

There are constantly cars in the lot(not as many as the picture during snow) and usually spread out. Place is open 24 hours and despite blizzard conditions there always seems to be those people in their fwd car that need to go here.
Location is Upstate NY

Price
Plow by push:
Salt/sand mix:

I am sure i missed something so please let me know

Sidewalks ill leave out of this.

Thank You in advance for your help


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Is that a gas station or drug store?

What type of plow/truck?


----------



## Brian22 (Dec 1, 2018)

cjames808 said:


> Is that a gas station or drug store?
> 
> What type of plow/truck?


Hi thanks cjames. i have a 2500HD regular cab and that is a diner. I will also add in that ive been plowing with a 8' Western straight blade but i am picking up my new 8.6 mvp3 monday.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks like .75-1.25 hours depending on how many cars are in there. 

5-600# salt, they want sand in the building?


----------



## Brian22 (Dec 1, 2018)

cjames808 said:


> Looks like .75-1.25 hours depending on how many cars are in there.
> 
> 5-600# salt, they want sand in the building?


That is what they wanted. Thanks for the help. How do you usually charge on spreading salt? Cost to me + ? 
Just curious how most run pricing on that.
Do you find it better/easier to by the job or do you factor in a set truck/driver hourly price? (Plowing)
I have been around the business all of my life but unfortunately was never taught much on pricing and business related costs.

Thank you for the info. Every bit of knowledge can only help.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Are you responsible for walks and ice management?


----------



## Brian22 (Dec 1, 2018)

Indycorp said:


> Are you responsible for walks and ice management?


Yes, I take care of all of it. I am interested mainly in how people charge. I have seen a lot of estimates talking about hourly for a truck, driver, and worker for walks. Simply wanted to compare what is proven for many so I know I am not screwing myself or my customers in the long run.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

One slip and fall and you have problems, especially with a busy diner. I'd charge them $400 per push with salt. Maybe give them a break on multiple push storms.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are the waitresses cute...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Indycorp said:


> One slip and fall and you have problems, especially with a busy diner. I'd charge them $400 per push with salt. Maybe give them a break on multiple push storms.


So how much for plowing and how much for salt?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brian22 said:


> That is what they wanted. Thanks for the help.  How do you usually charge on spreading salt? Cost to me + ?
> Just curious how most run pricing on that.
> Do you find it better/easier to by the job or do you factor in a set truck/driver hourly price? (Plowing)
> I have been around the business all of my life but unfortunately was never taught much on pricing and business related costs.
> ...


 Some seem to double the price of the salt to come up with a #.Thats rough because if you're buying retail your price may be really high. I just figure material plus my "spreading salt cost" ,truck time, salter cost to operate, salt loading and storage.You may have one salt price for salting after plowing and a higher one for salt only trips(ice event) or include in the plowing price a salting . I base my job cost on my hourly truck per hour cost, I don't share that # ,its my unit cost to figure set price. I did a 24 hr diner, never plowed the whole lot, always had cars in it. You could probably plow that lot in 30 minutes just doing travel lanes. Not sure of what owner wants ,but a slightly lower per push price might work if they want multiple visits during storm. Depends on what they want though. Regions are so different, in my area that's a 200$ lot and 150$ salting at trigger depths.But thats a wild guess, I like to see things up close.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Indycorp said:


> One slip and fall and you have problems, especially with a busy diner. I'd charge them $400 per push with salt. Maybe give them a break on multiple push storms.


I'd kill a hooker to get $400 for that lot


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Brian22 said:


> That is what they wanted. Thanks for the help. How do you usually charge on spreading salt? Cost to me + ?
> Just curious how most run pricing on that.
> Do you find it better/easier to by the job or do you factor in a set truck/driver hourly price? (Plowing)
> I have been around the business all of my life but unfortunately was never taught much on pricing and business related costs.
> ...


Rough est is for 2,500 square feet it takes about 50 pounds of salt. 
For heavier ice drop that down to around 1,500 sq ft per 50 pounds.

So take the price of what you pay for 50 pounds and there is your base price, add in the cost of your truck and man power.

Take that price and increase by 5, 10, 15, 20 percent for what you want to make for a profit.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

JimMarshall said:


> I'd kill a hooker to get $400 for that lot


For curb to curb and walkways. With ice management? I think 400 is more than fair.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So how much for plowing and how much for salt?


$150 for the truck, $50 for the shovel, $100 for salt on lot and calcium on walks, $100 for final cleanup and liabilities.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Indycorp said:


> , $100 for final cleanup and liabilities.


What in the world does that mean?

Is this a "I have no idea what my costs are and don't know how how to estimate so I'm just going to tack on another $100 for grins and giggles " charge???


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Indycorp said:


> $150 for the truck, $50 for the shovel, $100 for salt on lot and calcium on walks, $100 for final cleanup and liabilities.


Yeah, so it's a $300 lot, because theres no such thing as a cleanup and liability charge. Besides if you did charge that you'd be costing yourself $200. If you went back for a second service, you'd just charge the $150 for the truck and $50 for the shovel and $100 for salt again.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Indycorp said:


> For curb to curb and walkways. With ice management? I think 400 is more than fair.


You'd get laughed out of town here charging $250 to plow and salt that lot let alone $400.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JimMarshall said:


> You'd get laughed out of town here charging $250 to plow and salt that lot let alone $400.


 Its all regional,if you saw some of my pricing for jobs in sw ct you'd have a baby lol


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My price wouldn't be much different...and I live in a small town.
Wouldn't be sand though it would be salt although that cost difference would not affect my pricing...
When you just blanket it with a per push price, you make it up on some smaller pushes, and hope you don't lose or get overwhelmed on the big ones.
My price would be seasonal and pretty sure you would laugh at it too, but that's where location, snow fall amounts, rep and salemanship come in.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

leigh said:


> Its all regional,if you saw some of my pricing for jobs in sw ct you'd have a baby lol





Mr.Markus said:


> My price wouldn't be much different...and I live in a small town.
> Wouldn't be sand though it would be salt although that cost difference would not affect my pricing...
> When you just blanket it with a per push price, you make it up on some smaller pushes, and hope you don't lose or get overwhelmed on the big ones.
> My price would be seasonal and pretty sure you would laugh at it too, but that's where location, snow fall amounts, rep and salemanship come in.


Unfortunately I'm on the fringe of the snow pricing black hole known as Erie. And you are right that it all has to do with volume. More pushes = less per push that has to go towards fixed costs. I'm sure some of the guys that I've read with high prices, based on location , might be lucky to get 10 storms in a year. Also location/cost of living play a huge part in labor costs, etc


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Indycorp said:


> $150 for the truck, $50 for the shovel, $100 for salt on lot and calcium on walks, $100 for final cleanup and liabilities.


Why aren't your "liabilities" covered in your normal price?

Who doesn't plow the lot as completely as possible to begin with? Why would anyone in their right mind pay extra for a "final cleanup"?

Was this whole thing a SWAG? Or maybe just a WAG?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why aren't your "liabilities" covered in your normal price?
> 
> Who doesn't plow the lot as completely as possible to begin with? Why would anyone in their right mind pay extra for a "final cleanup"?
> 
> Was this whole thing a SWAG? Or maybe just a WAG?


I feel a math lesson coming on strong...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I feel a math lesson coming on strong...


I hope it doesn't affect your other functions.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I hope it doesn't affect your other functions.


I'm bizzie...


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Some of you guys are brutal. Look the extra 100 (headache factor) is because you will have to go back at least once for touch ups (cars moved) maybe a little extra salt for a normal storm. Obviously you are going to charge more for additional pushes. I had family up in McKean county (passed on now) and I was shocked at how little people charge for snow removal, then again most of the people up there were broke, but equipment, truck repairs, insurance, employees are expensive. I like to charge a bigger amount up front, and give them a break on additional pushes. If you have to personally get out of your truck and spread a half a bag of calcium on walks are you really going to charge them? OP said he was responsible for ice management.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Indycorp said:


> OP said he was responsible for ice management.


He also stated this post was strictly about the lot, not including sidewalks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Indycorp said:


> Look the extra 100 (headache factor)


I thought it was liability and final cleanup.

Now it's a "headache factor".



Indycorp said:


> Obviously you are going to charge more for additional pushes.


Isn't a return trip an additional push?

Either charge the full amount right away or learn how to determine your costs.

Nothing in any of my contracts state I am going to clear every square foot of a parking lot. Or salt every square inch.

If you have to make a return trip, either charge separately for it or include it in your initial price....not some BS labeled "liability" or "headache" factor.



Indycorp said:


> I like to charge a bigger amount up front, and give them a break on additional pushes.


Why...do your costs change the second time around?


----------

